# Fighter Tactics 101 ww2.



## sunny91 (Oct 14, 2009)

It is in 6 parts, each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## Godverdoom (Oct 16, 2009)

i have some sound problems, does anybody else?


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im have checked my files and worked fine.

Open with the VLC player..

VideoLAN, Free streaming and multimedia solutions for all OS!

Sunny


----------

